# Stomp Pads



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm getting back on the hill after a long 3-4 years

Since I have nothing but time and a ski hill 30 mins from me,I plan to ride almost every other-day

Now I always remember when getting off the chair lift or riding up the small hill via the rope,the top of my board was so slippery and remember usually also falling off the chair left.


Since it's 2011,what have companies made so you don't have to cover those nice Grahpics on your $550 board.

I also was reading the adhesive on your general stomp pads are almost impossible to remove if you ever wish to resell your snowboard.

Please do share if certain companies make sprays to make that area none slip or products like that

any help would be great

Thanks


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WD-40 takes off the glue residue with minimal effort.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

If you're looking for something that is minimal Dakine has things like this..



















I've heard a hair dryer and goo-gone can remove a stomp pad and glue residue, but I don't use stomp pads so I've never had to do it. As far as no slip sprays go, you're probably out of luck unless you want to spray rubberized undercoating on your board :laugh:


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

I use a clear rubber stomp pad. Distorts the graphics somewhat, but is otherwise really not noticeable.

Demon Cross Clear Stomp Pad Reviews, Best Prices, and Coupons - Cascadeclimbers - Skiing and Snowboarding

Not the one I have, but same idea. Was skeptical at first but once it was on, it really is hardly noticeable.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Just ordered two Dakine Iron crosses. The lift ramps at my local hill are steep and I have a very hard time without a stomp pad to control myself when I get off. 

On my older board I do have a DC stomp pad, works great.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

yes those are the stomp pads I was looking at (Dakine)

Figure I could maybe just use 3-4,Then I asked the guy if I ever wanted to remove them,starts telling me a Heat Gun and possible the top layer would peel off

thanks for the replys

Would be cool if a company made a product like for bathtubs/tiles to make that area non slippery.


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

I just took off a dakine stomp pad cause I felt it wasn't really helping any and I didn't like the way it covered the graphic. pointed a blow dryer on it at high heat for about a minute, used a flat head to get get under the pad. Once I got enough leverage I just pulled the stomper off with my fingers with ease. Used goo gone to remove the left over adhesive...voila! like new.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

KG29 said:


> ...
> Would be cool if a company made a product like for bathtubs/tiles to make that area non slippery.


Salomon use to work in non-slip surfaces to the design at the midsection of some of their boards. Too bad that never caught on.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Buy a Never Summer with carbonium and you'll never desire a stomp pad again

I don't even use a stomp pad on my Capita Black Death with a super slick top sheet.... Just gotta push back against the binding and get it done


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually on a few reviews of the never summer proto ct... I think Leo threw out that the topsheet basically acted as a stomp pad.. Still haven't used one... pretty good at the whole balance thing at this point.


----------

